# Any reason not to upgrade 2010 Force Shifters/Cranks to Red ?



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I know Red gets you zero loss on the rear derailleur and right now seems to be nearly identical in price for new items on eBay. I have a Force group and was considering those two upgrades. The price was so close, I thought perhaps there's a reason someone would prefer Force cranks/shifters and thought I'd ask.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

BenH said:


> I know Red gets you zero loss on the rear derailleur and right now seems to be nearly identical in price for new items on eBay. I have a Force group and was considering those two upgrades. The price was so close, I thought perhaps there's a reason someone would prefer Force cranks/shifters and thought I'd ask.


Supposedly the red chainrings are stiffer... doubt most people would notice. Also, I don't think zero loss is worth spending the extra dough for. If the price is so close, go for red I suppose. Saves a few grams but I doubt you'd be able to tell this either!

I'm a little confused though, do you already have 2010 force stuff? If you do, don't bother upgrading to red. You're as close as it gets already.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Yeah it's 2010 Force. Got it on sale at Texas Cycle Sport. 

Thanks for the post. I'll keep the Force stuff. I knew it was close but heard some folks like the zero-loss on the rear. The shifters were so close in price, it as worth a swap if they worked any better.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

BenH said:


> Yeah it's 2010 Force. Got it on sale at Texas Cycle Sport.
> 
> Thanks for the post. I'll keep the Force stuff. I knew it was close but heard some folks like the zero-loss on the rear. The shifters were so close in price, it as worth a swap if they worked any better.


If you're in doubt you could always ask to test ride a red-equipped bike at your LBS. I don't think they work any better than your Force's (I think it's pretty amazing how similar the two groupsets are now in functioning and features) but you could see what you thought of the zero loss at the least.

And hey, if you do decide to get the Red stuff and have those Force parts laying around, hit me up, I'll take them off your hands!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Red shifters are better... at least the right one is. I don't think you'll notice ANY improvements with the crankset, though.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

IMO its not worth it. I have the original Red shifters cause back in the day the first gen rival/force levers were shorter & no reach adjustment. Now the new rival/force have most of the features of red. If/when my Red shifters die, I am just getting rival cause they are cheaper to replace for racing in cause of crashing.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't really like switching between Force (on my CX) and Red (road for me), because I always think something's wrong with the rear shifter because of the extra play before it starts shifting. It still works great once I remember it is by design, but I'd rather they both shifted the same--and the ZeroLoss is definitely better. It just makes a bigger difference on the front.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> ZeroLoss is definitely better. It just makes a bigger difference on the front.


But, of course, both Force and Red (not to mention Rival and Apex) have ZeroLoss on the front as well.

Asad


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Ya... that's why I think it's not as critical to upgrade to Red shifters... but I still think it's annoying on the rear (just not critical).


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I went from 1st gen Force to Red shifters.

If you have the 2010 Force already mounted up...I'd say just keep em.

I got my Red's from a buddy...if I were to buy new...I'd probably just go with the Force.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I went from 1st gen Force to Red shifters.

If you have the 2010 Force already mounted up...I'd say just keep em.

I got my Red's from a buddy...if I were to buy new...I'd probably just go with the Force.:thumbsup:


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks. I ended up buying Red levers. I think it cost $50 after ebay and paypal got their take so it wasn't quite as close as it first appeared but I guess either way would have been fine. I kept the cranks. I have a Roubaix Pro frame on order but until I have it in my hands, I'm not going to buy anything that might change on me.


----------

